# How do I acclimate a very timid cat to a new puppy



## fmanjurr (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm new to this site, and am wondering if you guys could help me. I'm planning on adopting a puppy from a shelter, but I have a year and a half old tabby whom I love and don't want to see hurt. He's VERY timid, and gets spooked easily. I'm not sure how to introduce the new puppy to the cat without terrifying him. The puppy will be an indoor/outdoor dog. How do I introduce the shepherd properly without putting any danger to my cat, and also to the puppy? 

Thank You.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i can only tell you my experience..I have 5 cats, all indoors, one of which is pretty timid..I had two gsd's prior to the cats, and raised two (one of them the timid one) from kittens so they got along fine with those two..I then added two more gsd's, and again the "two" were fine..When I added my female aussie 8 years ago, the cat decided to 'defect' to the upstairs,,I think the aussie was to much for her)

I added another aussie and recently a gsd puppy, the puppy can be tormenting to the cats, (not in a bad way, more annoying way)
the cats ALL put up with it, except the timid one,,she tends to stay upstairs, and roams the house at nite.

I do have a room blocked off with a babygate that is about 5 inches off the floor, so the cats have an 'escape' if they want, I also babygate off my upstairs during the day , another escape..

Some cats will come around, others won't, depends on the dog/puppy to,,

I would just suggest you have an escape room or area for the cat, don't let the puppy bully the cat and definately use a crate for your puppy..
Good luck
Diane


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What I would do in this case, is to try to adopt an adult that I know for sure is good with cats!

An adult dog who is good with cats will know how to handle a cat to give it its space and comfort and would not freak her out unnecesarily like a puppy would!

I can see how such a dog can become a great friend to your timid kitty as it becomes "his" shepherd! 

Then in a couple-three years, if you decide to get a puppy, your kitty will already know that a dog can mean very good thing and the older dog will also show the puppy how to behave with a kitty! 

God bless you with the process! I know exactly how you feel as we have two indoor kitties and are very protective about them as are the sweetest and purest souls!!

Tanya


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with JacodaCD OA.
First I am a true believer in crate-training a pup. In your case, if the cat comes out at all it will likely do it when he figures out that "dog-in-crate" means freedom to roam.

I also like the "escape room" idea. The cat is likely very quick compared to a lumbering pup and will be able to stay free if he has a place to retreat.

I didn't do much of anything when I got my dog. The cat was already there and they kept their distance for about a month then Henry (cat) started teasing the German Shepherd pup. It was very comical.


----------

